# Tennessee Wall Certificate



## Johnny (Jul 17, 2009)

For those of you registered in TN, what does the wall certificate look like? Is it like the little dinky one they have in Barber shops, or is it larger and nicer like a diploma?

I guess I'll know soon, but I'd like to know if I should bother getting it framed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jul 17, 2009)

Johnny said:


> For those of you registered in TN, what does the wall certificate look like? Is it like the little dinky one they have in Barber shops, or is it larger and nicer like a diploma?
> I guess I'll know soon, but I'd like to know if I should bother getting it framed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's larger and nicer. If you're the framing type, you'll want to get it framed.

You'll also get the "barber type", but that is your actual license. You'll get one of these every two years as long as you pay your taxes and fees. You only get the wall cert. at initial registration.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 17, 2009)

chaosiscash said:


> It's larger and nicer. If you're the framing type, you'll want to get it framed.
> You'll also get the "barber type", but that is your actual license. You'll get one of these every two years as long as you pay your taxes and fees. You only get the wall cert. at initial registration.


Thanks! I look forward to hanging it up.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 18, 2009)

chaosiscash said:


> It's larger and nicer. If you're the framing type, you'll want to get it framed.
> You'll also get the "barber type", but that is your actual license. You'll get one of these every two years as long as you pay your taxes and fees. You only get the wall cert. at initial registration.


O.k, so I received one of them today. I am assuming it is the license because it is about 4"x8" or so and has an expiration date on it. It also came with a wallet size card.

Please tell me this isn't the certificate. I guess it will come later?

Thanks again.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds like what you got is the license. The cert comes later (it was several weeks later, if I remember correctly).


----------



## rktatum24 (Jul 28, 2009)

I took the test in April, got my results in June and had to wait until September to get my wall cert (4 by 8 license came in early to mid July). I think they hand them out at the Annual TNSPE meeting. You will probably get an invitation to the meeting soon. If you do not go to the meeting to receive the cert by hand you may have to wait another couple of weeks for them to mail it. I went to get mine at the meeting because I was afraid that it would get bent in the mail since it is so large (This happened with my undergrad diploma). It is a very nice cert and looks great in a frame.


----------

